# Does my betta have a parasite??



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everyone
So today I noticed my betta has white stringy poo. I read that when their poo is white it means they have a parasite. She's still acting normal. I've been keeping up with water changes and all of that too. If I treat her I read that you have to add aquarium salt and get her on a medicine. Well I don't have any hospital tanks setup  but I do have a bowl that I can use as temporary until she's better if i cant treat her in her tank. would it be better to treat the 1.5 gallon instead of taking her out into a bowl? And she does have a filter and heater in her tank. Theirs also a snail and a adf in the tank as well so would the aquarium salt and Meds hurt them? Sorry for all the questions I haven't had much experience with Treating fish with parasites other than ich.


----------



## rufus crab (Jul 31, 2011)

my plecos have white poo sometimes i never thought much of it and i just let them be and their alright hope this helps


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd wait to see if the fish acts stressed. Watch for fast breathing. That's a red flag for parasites, chemical, or ammonia poisoning.


----------

